

Ask YC: What is your backup in case your startup fails? - navanit

PG mentions that not having a backup is probably a good strategy (desperate to succeed), but I'm interested in hearing what range of backups are being considered.<p>There is always "everything else," but I'd be interested to know if folks will just try again, go to university, or join a BDC, etc.
======
cperciva
I wouldn't have started tarsnap if Google hadn't offered me a job; that gave
me the confidence that if tarsnap didn't work I would be able to get a well-
paying job in silicon valley.

------
ErrantX
Keep your old boss happy (i.e. dont just quit to start a startup).

If mine goes down the pan I still have my old job (within reason) to go back
to (in point of fact I am still working there almost full time, but the points
stands :D).

